# كيفية تصميم اعمال مكافحة الحريق



## فاعل خير (27 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قد قمت الآن برفع ملفين بصيغة ال PDF 
الملف الأول يوضح طريقة حساب وتصميم مكافحة الحريق كمرشات ومضخات
الملف الثاني يوضح الأدوات المستخدمة في أنظمة مكافحة الحريق وانواع الأنظمة المستخدمة في تصميم مكافحة الحريق*

*والرابط هو

www.zshare.net/download/61930268b8cff294*

ولا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء


----------



## كاريير (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم الملف غير موجود يا بشمهندس
ياريت تشوف الموضوع ده لانى مهتم بيه جدااااااااااا شكرا ليك


----------



## المتكامل (27 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي الكريم موضوع جيد ومفيد واكرر شكري على مجهودك


----------



## ابو بيدو (27 يونيو 2009)

فاعل خير قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> قد قمت الآن برفع ملفين بصيغة ال pdf
> الملف الأول يوضح طريقة حساب وتصميم مكافحة الحريق كمرشات ومضخات
> الملف الثاني يوضح الأدوات المستخدمة في أنظمة مكافحة الحريق وانواع الأنظمة المستخدمة في تصميم مكافحة الحريق*
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الدكة (27 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ... جاري التحميل


----------



## الدكة (27 يونيو 2009)

للأسف لم استطع تحميل المرفق

هل يمكن رفعه على موقع اخر


----------



## eng_mun3m (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


للاسف الملف لم استطع تحميله 

لو فيه امكانية رفعه ثانية


----------



## فاعل خير (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا جماعة الخير الملف والله موجود وانا دخلت على الموقع والملف موجود
عندما تضغط على اللينك ستجد كلمة download في مربع برتقالي اللون بعد الضغط عليها ستنتقل الى صفحة اخر ستجد فيها عداد ثواني يقوم بالعد تنازليا بعد الانتهاء ستجد مكان العداد التنازلي كلمة ظهرت باللون الأزرق here بالضغط عليها ستقوم بحفظ الملف


----------



## eng_mun3m (27 يونيو 2009)

طيب ارفعه تانى لو سمحت هو بينزل فعلا لكن بيكون مساحته زيرو


----------



## margo_2004 (28 يونيو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا هذا بالفعل عمل اكثر من رائع


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (28 يونيو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا هذا بالفعل عمل اكثر من رائع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (28 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك كل خبر . ياحبذا لو كان هنا لك برنامج للتصميم . وشكرا


----------



## فاعل خير (28 يونيو 2009)

*سأقوم برفعه ان شاء الله قريبا*

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته
ان شاء الله سأقوم برفع الملف مرة اخرى على موقع اخر اليوم او غدا ومساحة الملف 94 ميجا تقريبا


----------



## light man (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي و لكن الرابط غير فعال الرجاء اعادة رفعة على 4shared مثلا و على كل حال الموضوع للامانة غاية في الاهمية ومشكور على المعلومات المفيدة و نتمنى الاستزادة و جاي مرة اخرى محاولة التحميل


----------



## الدكة (28 يونيو 2009)

يافاعل الخير الرجاء اعادة رفع المرفق على رابط اخر


----------



## سقلين (29 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ما قصرت


----------



## البشري*** (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي تامر 
وفقك الله وجعل ذلك في موازين اعمالك
ولدي سؤال . اي الانواع الافضل الذي يمكن استخدامه في المستشفيات tree او grid او loop
وشكرا


----------



## maicon (5 يوليو 2009)

اكثر الله من امثالك.....وجزاك خيرا


----------



## فاعل خير (5 يوليو 2009)

الرابط الجديد للملف على 4shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/116123253/2837df4d/FIRE_FIGHTING.html
أخي العزيز انا لم اقوم بعمل تصميم لمستشفى ولم ارى تصميم مسبق ولكن التصميم الذي على شكل شبكة على ما أظن هو أفضل لأنه يكون موزع بشكل متناسب ومتناسق ويقوم بتغطية مناسبة ومتساوية لكل مرش


----------



## خالد العسيلي (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي و بارك بك


----------



## aloneinthedark (8 يوليو 2009)

شكلرا على المجهود الطيب ******************************************


----------



## ابن العميد (8 يوليو 2009)

مجهود طيب جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## husam anbar (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا رعاك الله الى الامام مع خالص تقديري


----------



## eng_mun3m (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس تم التحميل من على الرابط الثانى وان شاء الله هيكون مفيد للجميع وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## eng-muataz (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لجهودك الطيبة
نفع الله بك الامة


----------



## aamer_dad (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عني وعن كل من استنفع من هذا العلم


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا يا نجم ربنا يباركلك فى رزقك ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## م/عادل حسن (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Abdel-Naser (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ولكن نفس هذه الاوراق موجودة في منتدانا هذا وقد قام المهندس تامر القباعي بشرح كامل عن هذا الموضوع وفتح نقاش للمهندسين وقام بانزال اوراق اخرى جميلة.


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين على الملف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على الملف


----------



## amr fathy (12 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك.........


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس 
مجهود رائع ومتميز جدا


----------



## اسلام العربي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك
مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااا يا باشمهندس على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2009)

وفيت و كفيت وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العراق نيو (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## masafi5 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخي 
هل عندك فكرة عن برنامج ايليت واستخدامة في fire واي اخ ممكن يعطينا فية قرص اذا سمحت وشكرا


----------



## قاسم لطيف (18 سبتمبر 2009)

​
الموضوع مفيد ممتاز شكرا لكم جزاكم اللة خيرا​


----------



## maarof (22 فبراير 2010)

ممكن وضع الملفات على رابط آخر وشكرا


----------



## وليد محمد السيدعلى (22 فبراير 2010)

فين ياعم الملف الرابط مش شغال ياريت تشوف المشكله ديهو تحلها عشان بجد الموضوع ده مهم اوى و ساعتها هادعيلك دعوة حلوة


----------



## مهندس_حازم (23 فبراير 2010)

ايه الطريقة اللى انت بتكلم بها دى قوله يا باشمهندس ممكن


----------



## mohammedman (23 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر ياهندسة وربنا يكرمك ويكتر من امثالك


----------



## علاء مجدى غضنفر (24 يوليو 2010)

اولا-جزاك الله خيرا فى عون اخوانك المسلمين
ثانيا-اناحاولت تحميل الملف اكثر من مرة يكون نتيجة التحميل زيرو
اخوك علاء مجدى


----------



## محب الحرمين (24 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك تم التحميل


----------



## Atatri (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## emhdisam (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد طريقة تصميم نظام الحريق بالرغوة و حساب المضخات و هبوط الضغط


----------



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## lawlaw (31 يوليو 2010)

شاكريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## hooold (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## hooold (31 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ياباشمهندس والله ملف في غاية الروعه


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 يوليو 2010)

شاكرين وجارى التحميل

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سما الاسلام (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محب الحرمين (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaco (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amrabdrabou (17 يناير 2011)

الملف غير موجود ارجو رفع هذا الملف وشكرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (17 يناير 2011)

الملفات غير موجودة يمكن رفع الملفات مرة أخرى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed bakry (22 يوليو 2012)

لملف غير موجود ارجو رفع هذا الملف وشكرا
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## بهاء الدين999 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا​


----------



## nofal (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيروارجو رفع هذا الملف وشكرا


----------



## بلال جهاد (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط الاول لا يعمل والثاني يقول بان الملف غير موجود
لو ممكن اعاده رفعه مرة ثانية مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ysedawy (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG+AHMED (6 يناير 2013)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## ENG+AHMED (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ابوعبدالبارى (23 فبراير 2013)

يا رب اللى نزلها يرفعا على روابط اخرى..جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bashbosha (26 فبراير 2013)

يا جماعة ياريت اللى نزل او عندة البرنامج دة يرفعوا لان نص الناس بتقول الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## د حاتم صادق (30 يونيو 2013)

سلسلة محاضرات ودورات فى هندسة أنظمة مكافحة

الحريق والإنذار الآلى مقسمة إلى 58 محاضرة

للأستاذ الدكتور / حاتم صادق

أستاذ مادة مكافحة الحريق بكلية الهندسة بالمطرية –

جامعة حلوان

ويمكن تحميل الفيديوهات من على الموقع الآتي :-

http://www.idealgroupcons.com/index.php/video-channel


----------



## محمد هداية (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن المساعده هل يجب وضع محبس على خط الحريق الداخل للمبنى من الخارج داخل valve box اذا كان الخط يغذى صناديق حريق فقط بالمبنى و هلى يجب وضعه ايضا قبل كل fire hydrant و ما هى اقصى مسافه بين كل 2 fire hydrant فى بعض الناس بتستخد اقصى مسافه 30 م و اخرين 100 متر ايهما اصح


----------

